# ShopnShine



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Waxstock 2016 was our best show yet and I wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone that came over to our stand. It's great to put names to faces and meet lots of new people too. It's all very much appreciated.

See you there next year.

Dom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice to see you briefly Dom


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

It was a pleasure Dom and to meet Ashley again.

Looking forward to doing more business with you soon - means I'll be more experienced and used up my stuff :buffer: 

Regards,

Andy.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Nice to see you briefly Dom


Sorry buddy, it was absolutely nuts yesterday and I didn't spend anywhere near as much time as I would have liked with people 
Thanks for popping by and good to see you though buddy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

AndyN01 said:


> It was a pleasure Dom and to meet Ashley again.
> 
> Looking forward to doing more business with you soon - means I'll be more experienced and used up my stuff :buffer:
> 
> ...


Andy, good to see you. Thanks for your custom. Hope you get on with the bits ok 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

To all the guys that I spoke to, it was a pleasure talking to you, I couldn't make my mind up on Scholl, or kochChemie, in the end after having a great chat with one of the team, Dom, I decided on kochChemie. Will be buying more stuff off you guys again and will pop in sometime.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I got some Koch Chemie polishes from you guys after Kimo's advice.
It took a while to get near the stand though :lol: you were so busy all day.


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

Great show, great stand, good to see you.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

chongo said:


> To all the guys that I spoke to, it was a pleasure talking to you, I couldn't make my mind up on Scholl, or kochChemie, in the end after having a great chat with one of the team, Dom, I decided on kochChemie. Will be buying more stuff off you guys again and will pop in sometime.


Thanks for the kind words, glad we could be of help 

Of course, always welcome to pop in buddy.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

scratcher said:


> I got some Koch Chemie polishes from you guys after Kimo's advice.
> It took a while to get near the stand though :lol: you were so busy all day.


Good old Kimo, sorry for your wait but thank you for your custom


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Lincs Poacher said:


> Great show, great stand, good to see you.


Yes we really enjoyed it this year, glad you enjoyed it. Thanks for the kind words regards the stand it's had a lot of work since previous years but it's still not perfect.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shopnshine said:


> Good old Kimo, sorry for your wait but thank you for your custom


Forever bringing custom 

I'll have to work there next year :lol:


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Forever bringing custom
> 
> I'll have to work there next year :lol:


Get that man a T-Shirt and see you at FittedUK, Manchester Sunday morning :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shopnshine said:


> Get that man a T-Shirt and see you at FittedUK, Manchester Sunday morning :lol:


9am sharp boss


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Shopnshine said:


> Get that man a T-Shirt and see you at FittedUK, Manchester Sunday morning :lol:


I will be at fitted to, so see you there:thumb: will your stand have some Kchemi, and Scholl polishes there.


----------

